# Mating Sign



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...this was at my Fenway Victory Garden location....right in the middle of Boston.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, but the white is at the opposite end.
Isn't it the time to mark her on the right spot?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't mark my queens. I only know that white is this year's color because I installed a couple packages for a client with marked queens.


----------

